# Blue Death Feigning Beetles



## Jennifer M (Jun 24, 2017)

Thought I'd show off our Blue Death Feigning Beetles. We've had these for several years and upgraded our tank and collection since. They are pretty awesome!


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2017)

Pretty color, but they look too much like a spider for me.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 24, 2017)

wellington said:


> Pretty color, but they look too much like a spider for me.


Haha! That was my first reaction, but then I looked the up...

pretty cool little desert dwelling dudes


----------



## wellington (Jun 25, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Haha! That was my first reaction, but then I looked the up...
> View attachment 211141
> pretty cool little desert dwelling dudes
> View attachment 211142


LOL, I did too. Right after I seen this thread. I had never heard of them that I remember. They are pretty cool!


----------

